

Ask HN: Advice for my phone project - petersouth

Few months ago I tried to build a phone platform where shy people could phone call and talk to members of the opposite sex to get more comfortable in conversation.  Ideally, a person would set an amount from free to x money per minute.  Shy person would call anonymous phone number and be prompted for credit card.  After payment it would call provider cell phone so user does not have their phone #.  After end of conversation, system automatically tallies bill and gives pittance to me and most money to provider.  At that time also, user is prompted to buy emailed mp3 recording of conversation for x money and provider gets most of that money too.<p>I am very novice and do not have heavy coding experience.  Worked a little bit with visual basic, html, wordpress, drupal, &amp; php.  Tried using Twilio Twimlets, but couldn&#x27;t get exact functionality I wanted.  Another user on here recommended I use Stripe for payment processing, but couldn&#x27;t find a novice function akin to Strimlets.  Lastly tried using Zapier and then I gave up.<p>Wanting to try again.  Are there any more easy-to-use resources HN could recommend for this project?  If anyone knows of an open-source downloadable platform that is similar, maybe I could manipulate that.  Appreciate your time and advice!
======
stray
Try learning enough Django or Rails to serve up the TwiML you need. Don't
worry about the payment stuff just yet.

You can use ngrok or localtunnel to make it possible for twilio to get your
TwiML from your laptop.

You'll likely find that the most difficult part of your project will be
getting money to the provider fast enough.

Good luck!

